# Festplatte sicher formatieren...



## bigfella (30. März 2006)

Hi.
Würde gern eine Festplatte von mir verkaufen.
Jedoch möchte ich vorher meine Daten 100% löschen, damit man meine Daten auch mit Wiederherstellungsprogramme nicht herholen kann.
Kenne zwar das Tool "SafeErase", jedoch kann man damit nur einzelne Daten per Mausklick mehrmals überschreiben.

Gibt es ein Programm womit ich auch eine leere Festplatte schnell und sicher formatieren kann
(Hab auch schon das Tool "Eraser" ausprobiert, jedoch braucht der für ne 150gb Platte 7000 Minuten...)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten...


----------



## forsterm (30. März 2006)

Hallo,
wie wäre es wenn du erstmal selber suchst und wenn du dann ein bestimmtes Problem hast hier nochmal nachfrägst.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## metalgear (30. März 2006)

Hallo bigfella, 

bei einer 150 GB HDD dauert der "löschvorgang" eben seine Zeit. Die Platte wird ja nicht auf herkömliche Art formatiert, sondern nach bestimmten Vorgaben überschrieben. 

Hier ist sicherlich ein passendes Tool für Dich dabei.

@forsterm 
Nun bleib mal locker - wenn hier jeder seine Antworten aus Google ziehen würde, könnstest Du das Forum bald zumachen. Immerhin heisst es hier "User helfen Usern" ... und nicht "Googeln sonst gibt's saures"


----------



## bigfella (31. März 2006)

@forsterm:
Klar google ich vorher immer. Hab auch was dazu gefunden.

@metalgear:
Hey, danke für den Link. Genau sowas hab ich gesucht.
Vielen Dank.


----------

